# Oxfordshire/Glouc run Sun 29 Jul - EVENT CANCELLED



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

EVENT CANCELLED ****

Anyone fancy joining a run out exploring all the lanes in Oxfordshire/south Gloucestershire on Sunday 29th July?

*CONFIRMED 29th JULY*

Starting early about 8am with a brekkie we'll be checking out the country lanes from Bourton (near Swindon) up to Tetbury to visit the dealer who have offered to lay on coffee/tea, and see latest TTs in stock.

Then back across through Circencester to Lechlade, Faringdon, and then swoop down to do the famous "bikers" double leg between Newbury, Wantage and back to just north of Newbury before ending up at a nice country pub for lunch. This route will really check out your driving skills and you'll be able to enjoy your TT on sweeping lanes with great open views. I've already got a route planned out so not much more to do.

Anticipate at least 3 hrs of great driving through the country, 100 + miles of lanes with plenty of opportunities to do a photo shoot.

Couple of quid for brekkie plus roast lunch in a pub.

Tetbury Audi have offered to lay on coffee/tea, and show off some new TTS Coupes, soft tops, and they have
an R8 Spyder as well, plus a SPLASH and DASH jetwash valet for those needing a sparkly top-up
see pic below going going gone to the 1st lottery winner !!!!

so here is the link to the web site: http://www.wix.com/capald/auditts#!

VaderTTS man


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

The idea has merit 
Will watch this space


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

Could be up for it - post up some routes?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Could be fun...


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm in the process of finishing off a web site for this TT meet in Berkshire/Oxfordshire/Gloucs

It would be great to get an RS along someone?

The route is comprehensive and will not be published until nearer the date for obvious reasons.

Having been to Stelvio on a 14 day trip with Lotus I learnt all about how to plan a day out with around 50 cars.

I guess if 10 join in that would be a good start........

Tetbury Audi have offered to lay on coffee/tea, and show off some new TTS Coupes, roadsters, and they have
an R8 Spyder as well - see pic below .........going going gone to the 1st lottery winner !!!!

so here is the link to the web site: http://www.wix.com/capald/auditts#!

Enjoy


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Heya, remember me! Lol

id be up for this if I'm invited?! 

No worries if it's just TTS's! But they made a point of showing your email today!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Absolutely everyone is invited, so please join us for a fun day.

I'll start a list soon as probably have enough to get started...

Cheers


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

*Entries so far:*
entry now at header of post


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Hehe!

As long as Quattro behaves he will come! 
Lol I'll be bringing Jamie from forge along with me too if that's ok?!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

date changed to Sunday 22nd or 29th July


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im up for this badboy, Im a Welshy but based in Cirencester so the location is perfect!


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

The new car is due to arrive early July so all things going to plan I would be interested in joining.


----------



## Gone (May 5, 2009)

I'm out for both these dates, consecutive stag weekends 8)


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
We would be up for this. A couple of years ago I arranged a Cotswold cruise and everybody really enjoyed it, so it would be good to take a back seat on this one.
Would meet you at Tetbury as we would be coming from Brum. If you like I could PM a few of my local folks and see if they would like to join us.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Phil,
Be delighted you to have you join in and please feel free to invite all your TT buddies...
Cheers VaderTTS


----------



## rob.b (Feb 11, 2011)

We would be very interested. Rob and T


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

cheers, added to the list - 10 entries now
VaderTTS


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

If this is the 22nd I'd like to come but can't do the 28th or 29th?
Do you have confirmation of which date it's going to be yet?

Steve


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi everyone,

confirmed now for SUNDAY 29th JULY

VaderTTS


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Tetbury Audi will now lay on refreshments (coffee/tea) and will also have on display a new Audi R8,
as well as their full range of cars

In addition they will have a quick valet jetwash on hand just in case anyone wants a quick splash and dash...
:lol: :lol: :lol:

see you all soon for a great days driving.....

VaderTTS


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Looking forward to it already. Let us know when you have the pub sorted as it would be nice to have a look at the menu. 8)


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

Er can we bring Bike as well as the TT?








This is the day before we go to the Olympics - going to be a busy week!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Aly, absolutely fine, the more the better.......


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Could well be up for this one!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

welcome on board.....


----------



## Bucks85th (Apr 27, 2009)

Gadzookes!

You have me listed as Bucks25th!

The 25th were either a Sussex regiment or the King's own Borderers regt (Scottish).

I is from Bucks me duck!

Up the 85th!!!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

oops typo, all correct and at the ready.....


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

VaderTTS said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> confirmed now for SUNDAY 29th JULY
> 
> VaderTTS


 [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Tetbury Audi have just taken delivery of another R8 now on display in their showroom...

Calling all TT RS owners......... love to have one or two along on the Sunday.......

VaderTTS


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

VaderTTS said:


> Tetbury Audi have just taken delivery of another R8 now on display in their showroom...
> 
> Calling all TT RS owners......... love to have one or two along on the Sunday.......
> 
> VaderTTS


Assuming my car is delivered on time I'll be there with an RS. Expecting the car late June/early July so should be ok.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi Phil, sure sounds great - 1st RS entry..... what colour is it? 
VaderTTS


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Sepang blue

I had a call from Audi today confirming the build week as week 20, which I think is 14th May so they think the car will now arrive mid June!

Fingers crossed!


----------



## wil_9047 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi All,

I live in Swindon so would be keen to tag along if that is ok? The route sounds good - I know the area very well as I was brought up in the Faringdon / Wantage area and now live in Swindon...

I pass a black RS everyday on the A420, so there are a few local to us...

Will


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats cool ....... we now have 12 entries.....


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

I Might be in. Depending on car situation, but should have a choice of 2 TT's to bring along


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Thats cool, so now we have 13 runners....... cheers


----------



## holliett (Sep 17, 2010)

Ignore me! I thought I couldn't make it but I got mixed up! No worries!


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

What date is this? Worried after Hollie posted that. I thought it was a sunday?


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Sunday 29th July is the run out, look forward to seeing you both.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Cheers. All fine.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

The route will be available as a PDF map which I can email to you
or I have loaded up the route (its 100 miles) and created a TOM TOM file route which can be loaded onto your sat nav via your computer.

If you have a TomTom device, change the following option (you have to do this only once):
Change preferences --> Planning preferences --> Ask me every time I plan --> Done --> Done 
Now you can open the route in your navigation device.

Here is a description for TomTom devices
Go to Itinerary planning --> Options --> Load Itinerary and select the TT 2012 route and navigate to the end point
which wil be WINTERBOURNE

Will those people who would like the TOM TOM file email me at [email protected] so I can see how many use TOM TOM. (I may be able to provide a GARMIN file as well)  

Many thanks
VADERTTS


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

time for an update so refreshing this thread..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Shame you can't get the route onto the RNSE sat nav.

My car has arrived at the dealer but not collecting til 29th June but should still be all ok for this.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hows the new car then did you pick up ?

Guess we'll start checking numbers soon...


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

New car is amazing. Just bedding it all in at the moment but will hopefully have covered 1k miles by the end of the month.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Just found this thread, and based in Cheltenham I'll be up for this as I'll be picking up my ttqs the day before, so this would be perfect to get out and try it!


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Hi guys, its that time so need to confirm whether we are running next Sunday 29th please?
Can you confirm whether you are attending. If less than 6 confirmed by Wed evening I'll have to cancel the run.
Cheers
VADERTTS 8)


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm still good to come as it stands


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Final confirmed: please feel free to add to the list 8)

1 VADERTTS
2 PHILRS


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry, can't make this now.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

Might be worth dropping a pm to those that said they could come in case they don't see this thread


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

hi PHIL yes sent out PM's this morning so will know this weekend whether we're going to do the run. Thx


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Pm replied and still up for this. Picking up the QS this weekend

1 VADERTTS
2 PHILRS
3 RocketR


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

Noticed a few on the forum yesterday but no replies - so fear a cancellation as organisation/maps lot of effort for only 3! :? :? :? :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Sorry for the delay in a reply but our house is for sale and folks are booking with the agent to view it. Will have to leave it till Wednesday before saying if we can come along.


----------



## VaderTTS (Mar 15, 2012)

EVENT CANCELLED - not enough runners.....

VADERTTS :?


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
You have a PM.


----------



## Phil_RS (Mar 2, 2010)

That's a real shame


----------



## Amaranth (Aug 13, 2008)

That's a shame, I would not have been able to confirm until Saturday as I have to arrange dog sitter as I am at Olympics the next day and cannot leave them solo two days in a row sorry.


----------



## Rocketr (Jul 1, 2012)

Damn shame, was looking forward to meeting some of you guys/girls too
If anyones up for a drive saturday or Sunday anyway, get in touch


----------

